# Higher than normal pings on games?



## Kizko (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey TSF, on most online games, I get a higher ping than what it should be. For example while testing out the problem on JKA, instead of getting 210 ping on an American server like other Australians, I get around 300. (Australia has no servers left, which is why I tested it on an American server.) Also on Blackops, instead of getting 35 ping like it says in the master server list, I get around 50. Same applies for nearly all of my online games. Any idea what might be causing it? 
Also, when viewing recently viewed servers on Xfire, it shows the same ping as it would appear in the master server lists, but when I join, it shoots up. 
Anyone got any ideas? 
System:
Intel Quad Core Q9550
ATI HD Radeon 5770
D Link DSL - G604T.
Windows XP Home edition


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

What type of connection do you have?

I am no expert but if your connection is slow or unstable it could be that due to increased data flow from being inside a game not viewing the server your ping increases.

Have you checked for external programs running at the same time?


----------



## Kizko (Apr 26, 2010)

My connection is ADSL 2+, but usually the only programs I run outside the game is usually just steam, which is required to play most of my games. Should I copy and paste the programs running in the background off the Task manager? If so, where can I find a program that does that?


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry I wouldn't have any other idea then :S


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

The Server Browser and xFire ping is just an estimate and doesn't usually get them right (as it doesn't factor everything in)

The ping on American servers issue could be something which is your ISP's side so it may be worth you contacting them to see if they know about it or can help you with your problem.

Hope this helps,
Redeye


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

How are you running your internet connection?

Does your router have a passcode?


----------



## Kizko (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll get in contact to see if my ISP might have an answer to this problem, and my router is connected to my computer (wired), and has a 10 digit passcode to access it. However, it is wireless, but it also lags when I'm just using the network myself.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you plug your ethernet cable into the modem and see how the ping is with that?


----------



## Kizko (Apr 26, 2010)

My D Link DSL-G604T is a Router/Modem, also I contacted my ISP and said that there shouldn't be any problems with the connection at all.


----------

